# MacBook to LCD TV - crossed wires?



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I rented a movie on iTunes with my MacBook, with the thought of xferring it to my Mini at home to feed to the new Sharp Aquos 32" LCD TV I just bought.

My Mini works great with it, I have a DVI-VGA adapter and that connects to the VGA port on the TV.

So, turns out you can't transfer iTunes rentals from computer to computer.  . So today I bought a Mini DVI to DVI adapter. Connected that to my MacBook and the other end to the DVI/VGA adapter and the into the VGA port on the TV. DOesn't work. *MacBook sees the Sharp TV fine but Sharp doesn't see any signal. Tried resetting the TV, rebooting MacBook, nothing. Anyone know why?  *

That iTunes rental thing pisses me off, I can't even play it off my 5G iPod. tptptptp Has to be a Classic or iPhone or Touch. *What I'm thinking to do is firewire boot from MacBook to Mini and run it like that. Anyone foresee a glitch with that?*


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

You can't do that (mini-DVI -> DVI -> VGA -> TV).

You need to either:

Mini-DVI -> DVI -> HDMI (on TV)

or

Mini-DVI -> VGA -> VGA (on TV)

You're just using the wrong adapter.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Doubt the target disk reboot will work, as that's still the Mini feeding into the TV.

I think the problem might be the too many adapters in the scenario from the MacBook to the TV. They have a Mini DVI to VGA Adapter for hte MacBook - try returning your Mini-DVI --> DVI adapter anbd purchasing the VGA one instead and try again would be my best guess.


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Macbook to LCD tv..*

Hmmm...did this once. I think you have to set the display to 60hz, turn on "detect
displays" then maybe "mirror display. I was using the s-video out from a Macbook G4
but it worked ok..

good luck

JB


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> You can't do that (mini-DVI -> DVI -> VGA -> TV).
> 
> You need to either:
> 
> ...


So DVI -> VGA -> VGA (on TV) works but not Mini-DVI -> DVI -> VGA -> VGA (on TV)? That's weird. Still same signal conversion along the way, right?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

johnb1 said:


> Hmmm...did this once. I think you have to set the display to 60hz, turn on "detect
> displays" then maybe "mirror display. I was using the s-video out from a Macbook G4
> but it worked ok..
> 
> ...


you mean iBook G4? I did try 60mhz mirror display was definitely selected. Thanks


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> Doubt the target disk reboot will work, as that's still the Mini feeding into the TV.
> 
> I think the problem might be the too many adapters in the scenario from the MacBook to the TV. They have a Mini DVI to VGA Adapter for hte MacBook - try returning your Mini-DVI --> DVI adapter anbd purchasing the VGA one instead and try again would be my best guess.


I was wondering if it might be too many adapters. 

I wonder if Mini DVI -> DVI/S-video adapter -> S-Video on TV might work? I'll try that next. Future SHop is a 1/2 hr drive I'd rather avoid. I'll try the VGA one next.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

darkscot said:


> So DVI -> VGA -> VGA (on TV) works but not Mini-DVI -> DVI -> VGA -> VGA (on TV)? That's weird. Still same signal conversion along the way, right?


No.

The Mini-DVI -> DVI adapter does NOT pass along the analogue (VGA) signal, so there is nothing to pass through to the DVI to VGA adapter.

You big screen TV should have HDMI input. Your best bet is Mini-DVI -> DVI, then DVI -> HDMI cable. It's worth it. Digital quality picture.

Your mini-DVI -> VGA, VGA -> VGA cable to TV is your second best option.

Mini-DVI - > S-Video is the worst way to go. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks guytoronto. Very much appreciate the advice!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

So I bought a top-notch DVI-HDMI cable from FutureShop and I'm not impressed with the quality at all. What am I missing? Movies look way better on the MacBook than the Sharp 32" LCD. 

1366x768 isn't working and it's at 720p? Is this right? It's a $72 cable, i expect pretty good picture from that so I assume I'm doing something wrong. p.s. I got a great deal on the $72 cable, 1/3 of the price. HELP!

p.p.s. The desktop area will not match the dimensions of the TV either.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Why don't you just go straight from your macbook to the TV?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

darkscot said:


> So I bought a top-notch DVI-HDMI cable from FutureShop and I'm not impressed with the quality at all. What am I missing? Movies look way better on the MacBook than the Sharp 32" LCD.
> 
> 1366x768 isn't working and it's at 720p? Is this right? It's a $72 cable, i expect pretty good picture from that so I assume I'm doing something wrong. p.s. I got a great deal on the $72 cable, 1/3 of the price. HELP!
> 
> p.p.s. The desktop area will not match the dimensions of the TV either.


1) You've overspent on the cable. Package it back up and return it ASAP. You shouldn't pay more than $20-$30 for a standard DVI-HDMI. Those over-priced 'high-tech, superior-quality cable' are a scam.

2) You don't want to mirror your displays. Your MacBook monitor and big screen TV will never match up. You want to extend your display to your TV. You should be able to set a perfect resolution.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks for the advice again. I'll try that. Note, I said I paid a 1/3 of that high price. Got it for $27 + tax. It was open box so the salesman had power to reduce the price. Great service at FS that day.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

> So, turns out you can't transfer iTunes rentals from computer to computer. .


Wait, what?? This was supposed to be a huge feature of the iTunes Movie rentals. Not that it's gospel but that was part of the keynote. I'd be pissed if they changed it last minute... Will investigate further.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Learn your lesson and rent directly to your Mac Mini next time... I'd rather just lose $4 from the initial rental then spend 10x on much on some workable but really inconvenient solutions.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

well I've only got semi-hispeed in the country here.
as for learning my lesson, I don't mind buying a $27 cable to connect both my Mini and MacBook to my new TV via HDMI. I want a nice picture. Nothing inconvenient.
lesson learned here is not to buy rentals from iTunes - for me anyways.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

WTF!? I followed this thread and started looking for cable on Apple to see what it would cost for a mini-dvi to dvi, and a dvi to hdmi; I have a MacBook. Around $25 dollars each. Nothing to lose sleep about. Went to Future Shop to see if they carried them. For reason I cannot graps the mini-dvi to dvi sells for $52!? What? Are you kidding me? I thought they used Apple pricing?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

These adapters are a can of worms- IMHO at least.
Far too complex for the average consumer to understand - there were a bunch of techies at work (no disrespect intended), so what we ended up with (please correct me, I may well be wrong in some details) is the following:

1. There are five different versions of DVI interfaces.
DVI-I single link
DVI-I dual link
These carry both the digital and analogue signal. A DVI to VGA adapter does not convert any signal, it just picks up the analogue signal from the DVI connector and passes it to the appropriate pins on the VGA connector.
So to get this DVI-to-VGA adapter to work, you need to start out with a DVI-I interface on the Mac.
Then we have
DVI-D Single Link
DVI-D Dual Link
Provides only the digital signal at the DVI end, no analogue signal so a DVI-to-VGA adapter will not work. Don't think any macs provide that.
And finally there is the 
DVI-A interface - analog only.

2. The Mini-DVI connector Apple provides is a miniaturized version of the DVI-i Single Link interface. It provides both digital and analogue signals, so a DVI-to-VGA adapter should have worked. But it doesn't........why, because Apple chose to only bring out the digital connections with their Mini-DVI to DVI adapter rather than the digital and analog ones.

3. And when you go DVI-to-HDMI you have another problem. DVI does not carry audio, HDMI does. So now you have to feed audio to your HD TV in some other way.

BTW - For cables and adapters, I usually buy from MonoPrice in the US. Excellent product, reasonable shipping - just takes a while to get.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't get the Apple brand get Dynex. Usually about half the price. Probably made in the same factory in China. They look exactly the same.


And yes, you don't want to mirrow your display. It will look terrible. You want to set your tv to your main display and then go full screen in whatever your playback programme is.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Either I am missing something or there is a contradiction.

I have my MacBook and want to connect it to my Aquos. It has both vga and hdmi.

I would buy a mini-dvi to dvi, as well as a dvi to hdmi. Toronto Guy says this is the way to go.

Krs' post seems to contradict but perhaps I am confused.

3. And when you go DVI-to-HDMI you have another problem. DVI does not carry audio, HDMI does. So now you have to feed audio to your HD TV in some other way.

Krs' post would lead me to believe that I would not get audio as I am using dvi-hdmi or was TG talking stricly video? If so, I could use my iMic and hanlde the audio using rca from the iMic.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Either I am missing something or there is a contradiction.
> 
> I would buy a mini-dvi to dvi, as well as a dvi to hdmi. Toronto Guy says this is the way to go.
> 
> ...


HDMI is a single cable that does both Audio and Video. Your DVI port is not going to put out Audio to a DVI-HDMI cable so therefore you will not have Audio through HDMI. You could still have a separate audio feed. 

I have a powerbook with a full DVI. I use a DVI to HDMI cable to connect to my Aquos. Works fine.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Gotcha! I use my iMic quite a bit...I recommend one for everybody! Now to wait for the stores to open so that I can go in and blast their pricing and get the Apple cables for the price Apple charges...


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Atroz said:


> I have a powerbook with a full DVI. I use a DVI to HDMI cable to connect to my Aquos. Works fine.


How do you feed audio to your Aquos?
A totally separate cable feeding into RCA jacks or is there a way to hook into the HDMI cable so you only have one cable between the Mac and the TV?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I am wondering the same thing. I need separate RCA for mine.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

krs said:


> How do you feed audio to your Aquos?
> A totally separate cable feeding into RCA jacks or is there a way to hook into the HDMI cable so you only have one cable between the Mac and the TV?


I don't really tend to connect my laptop to the TV. I bought the cable and got a good LCD 1080P TV for doing so, but don't find that I use it. It was fun to play with in that configuration. I have an Apple TV and a PS3 connected so don't find any real need now for the laptop to be connected. 

I have done the RCA cable in the past. I was also wondering about the DVI w/audio to HDMI cable. You'd think there would be a market for that. I think the HDMI audio would have to be digital though, so a headphone jack to it wouldn't work. I guess most machines wouldn't have a digital audio out port.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> And yes, you don't want to mirrow your display. It will look terrible. You want to set your tv to your main display and then go full screen in whatever your playback programme is.


How do you set the TV as your main display? I can't find anything in the prefs for that.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

darkscot said:


> How do you set the TV as your main display? I can't find anything in the prefs for that.


Typical Apple. It's so easy that nobody thinks of it. I didn't. When you have 2 screens up, and you are in the display preferences, just click and drag the menu bar from one screen representation to the other.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> 1) You've overspent on the cable. Package it back up and return it ASAP. You shouldn't pay more than $20-$30 for a standard DVI-HDMI. Those over-priced 'high-tech, superior-quality cable' are a scam.


Can anyone recommend a good place to buy a DVI to HDMI cable at a decent price? The Sony Store wanted $249 for one. Hahhaha. 

Something local in the GTA that i could drive to would be fantastic. 

Thanks.


----------



## funkdoobi (Dec 21, 2004)

www.monoprice.com

the cables are so ridiculously cheap, yet amazingly high quality.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

funkdoobi said:


> www.monoprice.com
> 
> the cables are so ridiculously cheap, yet amazingly high quality.


So, pretty easy drive to get to them?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

funkdoobi said:


> www.monoprice.com
> 
> the cables are so ridiculously cheap, yet amazingly high quality.


Aside from the fact I could not find any mini-dvi to dvi cables or connectors; what could one expect as far as shipping and duty? Apple sells the mini-dvi to dvi for $25 and dvi to hdmi for $29 bucks so there is free shipping....


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

maximusbibicus said:


> So, pretty easy drive to get to them?


Well - if you're in Vancouver just head straight south and when you hit Los Angeles hang a left.


----------



## mr_fungle (Feb 21, 2008)

I am having a similar problem.

MacBook Pro and Aquos 45 inch.

Using DVI from MacBook to TV - I get the resolution choices for the TV on my MacBook, but no picture on the TV. Do I really need to go buy a DVI -> HDMI to make this work? If so, what is the DVI input on the TV for?

Confused...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Aside from the fact I could not find any mini-dvi to dvi cables or connectors; what could one expect as far as shipping and duty? Apple sells the mini-dvi to dvi for $25 and dvi to hdmi for $29 bucks so there is free shipping....


At Futureshop they have "Dynex" brand Mini-DVI to DVI/VGA/VIDEO (3 separate adapters) for $19.99 each.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Aside from the fact I could not find any mini-dvi to dvi cables or connectors; what could one expect as far as shipping and duty? Apple sells the mini-dvi to dvi for $25 and dvi to hdmi for $29 bucks so there is free shipping....


This Mini DVI connector/cable doesn't look like one of Apple's better ideas.

For one it's certainly not very popular, only Mac use it as far as I know and the on;y other company that sells it is Dynex; the other problem is that the Apple Mini-DVI to DVI cable should be called a Mini-DVI to DVI-D cable - it doesn't feed the leads through for VGA even though they are wired to the Mini DVI connector on the Mac. I think Dynex is the same but I don't know for sure.

As to Monoprice - great company. very Canadian friendly, very reasonable shipping - cheaper than from Canadian companies - they really only charge you what it costs them. Shipping to Canada will show up on their web site if you enter the postal code.
No sales tax of any kind if the order is less than $20.-, otherwise you pay GST and PST just like everywhere else. No duty if product is manufactured in the US.

I also just came across this Canadian site for cables - might be worth checking out if you need something quick. Shipment from Monoprice takes up to two weeks.

Audio Video >> Cables >> DVI


----------



## mr_fungle (Feb 21, 2008)

krs said:


> Well - if you're in Vancouver just head straight south and when you hit Los Angeles hang a left.


Vancouver
|
# 99
|
Canada
------------
USA
|
# 5
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
Cheap Cables
|
Mexico


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

mr_fungle said:


> I am having a similar problem.
> 
> MacBook Pro and Aquos 45 inch.
> 
> ...


DVI to DVI should work.


----------



## mr_fungle (Feb 21, 2008)

Atroz said:


> DVI to DVI should work.


'should' being the key word. My MacBook recognizes it as a Sharp display, and I get a few resolution choices, but none of them work...

Maybe my TV is bunk?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

mr_fungle said:


> 'should' being the key word. My MacBook recognizes it as a Sharp display, and I get a few resolution choices, but none of them work...
> 
> Maybe my TV is bunk?


Hmm, just bought a DVI-D to HDI and for the life of me can't get the file menu's or dock to appear on the TV. The tool bar is not visible, but if i drag my mouse as far up as it will go and click, the menu's pop down. Weeeeird.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Can you select different aspect ratios on the TV?

I had my Mini connected to a 32-inch wide screen LCD TV using a DVI cable and it worked right off the bat - that was with Tiger however and of course no Mini-DVI connector.

And as far as I can tell, a DVI to HDMI cable doesn't help any (compared to a DVI - DVI cable) unless your TV has no DVI input.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

darkscot said:


> So DVI -> VGA -> VGA (on TV) works but not Mini-DVI -> DVI -> VGA -> VGA (on TV)? That's weird. Still same signal conversion along the way, right?



No. The mini DVI contains both analog (VGA) and digital DVI-D signals. When you use the mini-DVI to DVI adapter, it is really a mini-DvI to DVI-D adapter - the analog signal is not wired though so you lose VGA.

There are two proper ways to do it:
miniDVI - VGA to the VGA on the TV
miniDVI - DVI, DVI - HDMI to the HDMI on the TV

Also, Sharp has a "dot for dot" setting (or something like that) that should be used when connecting a computer. And set the resolution to match that of the TV.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Never mind, by default i had the screen stretched. Adjusted and now i am in full glory. Great set up.


----------



## mr_fungle (Feb 21, 2008)

I just realized that my tv's resolution is 1920 x 1080 but this is not one of the options I get on my MacBook... Is my MB just not able to run the TV?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Max resolution a MacBook can output is 1920x1200 (DVI only) and 1600x1200 (VGA).

If you are MIRRORING your MacBook's main screen, you will only get options that "match" the math of the MacBook's main screen (or can be stretched to do so). If you're SPANNING the screen you should have the option of 1920x1080 but in some cases you might get something just slightly less (1920x976 for example).


----------



## mr_fungle (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmmm - I am not getting that as an option...

This is frustrating.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

I have connected my Macbook to my 32" 1080p Aquos like this: mini-DVI > DVI > HDMI 

When I connect it looks fantastic, but in the top corner after the TV turns on, it tells me that it is in 1080i, not 1080p. 

By my method of connection, can i achieve 1080p?


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

maximusbibicus said:


> I have connected my Macbook to my 32" 1080p Aquos like this: mini-DVI > DVI > HDMI
> 
> When I connect it looks fantastic, but in the top corner after the TV turns on, it tells me that it is in 1080i, not 1080p.
> 
> By my method of connection, can i achieve 1080p?


from another forum



> On my set-up, which is a Macbook Core Duo 2Ghz (512MB) with a Sharp LC46D62U. The Sharp has a 1:1 pixel mode called "dot-by-dot".
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


I tried this on my Sharp LC46D82U and it does indeed work.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

jeepguy said:


> from another forum
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this on my Sharp LC46D82U and it does indeed work.


Brilliant! Works like a charm! Thanks. :clap:


----------

